# licensed immigration consultants



## hillfraser

We are looking to start the immigration process and are looking at a company called New Life New Zealand to handle our application for permanent residency. Does anyone have experience of New Life New Zealand, or recommendations on other companies that are particularyl good or bad? thanks


----------



## topcat83

hillfraser said:


> We are looking to start the immigration process and are looking at a company called New Life New Zealand to handle our application for permanent residency. Does anyone have experience of New Life New Zealand, or recommendations on other companies that are particularyl good or bad? thanks


Just one question: Do you need to use an immigration consultant? If you are a 'straightforward' case I'd question the benefit versus the cost.

Look at Immigration New Zealand and you can do it all on-line and save the cost of the consultants!

If you do think your case is more complex then it's worth considering an immigration consultant then. But make sure they're registered or they're not allowed to represnt you.


----------



## hillfraser

thks for the response TopCat. We'll take another look, but think we may not be a straight forward case, so think we may have to go down the route of an immigration consultant.


----------



## wammers

hillfraser said:


> thks for the response TopCat. We'll take another look, but think we may not be a straight forward case, so think we may have to go down the route of an immigration consultant.


Hi Hillfraser,

We are using a company called the immigration Group which is based in Chester and London, they seem o.k so far. I dont know how we could have found the time to read and fill in all the forms regarding my application to the PGFD Board (i am a Plumber by the way )never mind the Immigration process.
They are definately worth a call. We will know whether they are worth the money later this year when things start moving for us.


----------



## hillfraser

Thanks Wammers. thks for feedback. Would be good to hear how you get on with them once you start the immigration bit. We're trying to talk to a few companies to try and get a feel for which we think will give us the best help. thks


----------



## Olga

Hi there, Crown Relocations in NZ has licenced advisers however you can access the Immigration Advisors Authority. This is a government site and has all advisers listed and they will also have a list of those based in the UK if you prefer dealing with someone locally. Remember that the person is licenced, not the company so make sure you get advise from someone that is listed on that website.


----------



## ark389

i wana also apply for news zealand immigration...i dont want depend on immigration adviser.. i want to apply myself..but i dont know that can i apply without adviser....if i will apply through adviser then the process of time will be tooo long....in market almost cheater adviser, can not trust..if anybody has information that i can apply without adviser please share..


----------



## topcat83

ark389 said:


> i wana also apply for news zealand immigration...i dont want depend on immigration adviser.. i want to apply myself..but i dont know that can i apply without adviser....if i will apply through adviser then the process of time will be tooo long....in market almost cheater adviser, can not trust..if anybody has information that i can apply without adviser please share..


You can do everything yourself online - see Apply now


----------



## ark389

*New Zealand-IELTS*

me and ma wife want to apply for new zealand immigration and ma wife is principle applicant, please tell me we both need IELTS or only for ma wife coz she is principle applicant and IELTS Band score should be same for both or wife 6.5 and husband exemple 5.0 it will be acceptable?


----------



## jsharbuck

Our employer hired an advisor to help us with our work visa and she was invaluable. We had some blood work results that were slightly skewed and she guided us through. We also had our visa in 3 days after submittal. Highly recommend using one


----------



## escapedtonz

We used WorkingIn based in Auckland. 
Met them at an emigration expo in the UK when we were looking into starting the process. After a free points calculation at the expo we took them up on a half price PR visa application offer and they proved invaluable and very cost effective considering they worked for us for around 21 / 22 months until we secured PR back in 2011. 
I'd recommend them but don't expect an Immigration Consultant to do all the work for you - they don't. They are there to assist and advise, not to take the whole process out of your hands and present you with a visa.
Good luck.


----------



## sa2nz

If your circumstances are nothing out of the ordinary it is really not difficult to do the application yourself, all you need to do is spend some time on the NZ immigration website, it is fairly straight forward. We did our PR application on our own and it was super easy (and saved us a lot of money).

It's not for everyone though, so if you don't feel confident enough use a *registered* immigration agent...


----------



## ark389

Very difficult to fill form sir if u have any sample plzz can u share with plzz plzz


----------



## wraggles

Hi there

We are in Scotland and are using Migration Associates Uk (based in Surrey). We have submitted all our paperwork, medicals etc. and have just been told through our agent that NZ Immigration are behind with allocating agents to cases as they have so many applications. We have been told that instead of a 4 month window to be allocated a case officer it has now moved to 6 months. We submitted our paperwork mid August. Our case may not be straight forward so we wanted to go through an agent. It has not been cheap but using the agents has made us feel so much more sure of what was happening. This way isn't for everyone but we wanted to make sure we got it right first time. Good luck whichever way you go about applying.


----------

